# Octaviar options



## alphaman (27 November 2008)

Just for fun I checked ASX website to see what happened to MFS/OCV options.

According to ASX, "The reference price reported through DCS on 26 June 2008 will be the price used for the automatic exercise function unless the underlying is resumed prior. This price remains at the last sale price of $0.99 prior to suspension."

Isn't it odd that ASX uses 99c to settle the options? Because clearly, OCV is worth 0. Or am I mis-interpreting the option notice?


----------

